# JGRIFF's Road to Rock Diesel



## GRIFF (Aug 9, 2004)

It had to be done, in the name of my buddy Monstar, I had to create a new journal. I've decided to drop the powerlifting and go for something a little more rounded. I could see that my shoulders and traps were lagging slightly, along with my calves and biceps, so from this point forward I'll be concentrating on big contractions, range of motion and hitting EVERYTHING. 

Strength was becoming a little to much of a mental hastle for me, too much strain on continuing to get stronger and packing on more and more weight. Now i'm just concerned with having a great physique and becoming more and more athletic. 

For now my split is as follows:

Monday: Chest/Biceps/Traps/Abs
Tuesday: Back/Calves
Wednesday: Off
Thursday: Triceps/Biceps/Traps/Abs
Friday: Legs/Shoulders/Calves
Saturday: Off
Sunday: Off

Every 2 weeks I'm going to come up with some kind of scheme that I'll be using, for my first 2 weeks I'll be doing everything in the 15 rep range. I'm thinking of doing some kind of modified HST program. We shall see how that goes. I'm just looking forward to creating my own program and seeing how it works. I figure thats part of the enjoyment of the whole thing.

Oh...and P.S. I'm a Rockstar, you can like me or love me.


----------



## GRIFF (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm DEAD tired.

*August 9th, 2004*

*Incline DB Press:*

30 x 10
55 x 15
65 x 15
60 x 15

*DB Flys:*

30 x 15
30 x 15
30 x 15

*Incline DB Flys: Overhand Grip:*

20 x 15
20 x 15
20 x 15

*EZ Bar Preacher Curls: Close Grip:*

50 x 15
60 x 15
50 x 15

*DB Shrugs:*

45 x 15
60 x 15
60 x 15

*BB Shrugs:*

135 x 15
135 x 15
135 x 15

*45* Incline Situps:*

BW x 40
BW x 30
BW x 30

*Oblique Cable Twists:*

80 x 15, 15
80 x 15, 15

*Jump Program:*

*Laundry Jump:*
1 x 15

*Double Leg Hop:*
2 x 15

*Single Leg Bounding:*
1 x 30 yards

*Power Skip:*
1 x 30 yards

*Rim Jump:*
2 x 10

*Ankle Hop:*
3 x 20

*Accelerations:*
1 x 5

*Summary:*

Wow. Pretty good workout actually. Got a GREAT pump in my chest, biceps too for only one exercise. Had a great range of motion on all of my sets in each exercise, thats really what I'm going for now, trying to have great form and get a big pump, so today was very encouraging. Definitely a major difference in how I had been training before when my main goal was strength.

Let me just say that the jump program was HELL for me. I was able to touch the rim a few times from a stand still, something I hadnt really tried to do since high school basketball, so thats good to see. Took no longer than a 45 second rest between sets, my legs are BURNING right now. Depending on how bad my legs feel tomorrow I may not be able go as hard on my actual leg day. Right now athleticism is more of a priority than actual strength, so I may just throw squats and something for hammys in there and call it a day.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 9, 2004)

If you felt you had lagging bodyparts, why not implement them into your routine instead of changing everything? Now everything you worked for is going to go away and you'll be left saying, "Man, my biceps and calves look great but the rest of me is lagging and strength is suffering."


----------



## GRIFF (Aug 9, 2004)

So be it. I didnt like the way I was training, it was getting tiresome. And personally I'm not sure exactly why you think I'm going to fail and that other body parts are going to lag. You seem to think you're the end all to anything, and really have rarely said anything encouraging to me. So let me just remind you that its easy to look how you want when your posting pictures that ARENT you. So go stick another needle in your ass, eat shit and lie about some lifts a little more. Werent you benching 240 like yesterday?!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 9, 2004)

I've since posted accurately. Likewise, if you had any idea what you were talking about you'd notice the current bench numbers are coming with a bench shirt. But I see how you'd like to play your cards. I try to offer a different perspective, you get pissy. I offered to assist you with your squat, this is the thanks. Maybe you should add a day to your routine where you train your people skills. Or maybe you could call it "Growing Up Day." Either way, good luck.


----------



## GRIFF (Aug 9, 2004)

Ya, maybe I'll do that, maybe on that saturday (one of my rest days) while my muscles are shrinking and my strength has gone to shit, I'll sit and think about how I can become a better person, who knows, maybe even grow up a bit. Theres a difference between offering a different prospective, and telling me in quotes what I'm going to be saying down the road. So maybe what you couldve said is, you could consider doing this because this might happen, either way good luck, but no, in your often arrogant sounding post you told me how it was gonna be. So thanks for the "accurate post", clearly I'm out of line.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 9, 2004)

*this post was edited, btw*

You're right, I should have worded it differently.

But I challenge you to ever find somewhere the I wasn't either encouraging or congratulatory towards you. I NEVER spoke down to you. I offered advice on bulking and cutting. I posted an article in the training forum on metabolism and how to manipulate it based on a post of yours, I offered to assist with your squats. But to each his own. If that was somehow negative, I apologize.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 9, 2004)

> You kids are all the same, pussified and overly sensitive.


I hope that you're not referring to me when you say "you kids." Because GRIFF and I are very close to the same age.


----------



## GRIFF (Aug 9, 2004)

Haha you wisely edited that, nothin like the internet tough guy. Man, if Mike had seen that (oh and he did) you might have lost someone to live through! Oh my....


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 9, 2004)

> So let me just remind you that its easy to look how you want when your posting pictures that ARENT you. So go stick another needle in your ass, eat shit and lie about some lifts a little more. Werent you benching 240 like yesterday?!


Ouch! I didn't even see this post. Take it easy guys, damn. I think it's definitely time that you guys relax and realize that going back and forth isn't getting either of you anywhere. Just different perspectives, that's all.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 9, 2004)

You know, I was going to call griff an oversensitized pussy and thought I'd be the better man and retract that and simply apologize for him not reading what I said the way I intended. And I guess I proved I was the better man. 

Not that I was doubting.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 9, 2004)

fellas, fellas... can we not all just think happy thoughts... flowers.... birds and the bees?  

Griffy, good luck with this new training, I know how refreshing it can feel to give your current routine a new twist


----------



## GRIFF (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks Jen, it is very refreshing to get a new start so to speak. Today I'm smellin the flowers, the birds and bees are nice too.

*August 10th, 2004*

*Lat Pull Down:*

130 x 15
140 x 15
140 x 15

*Seated Cable Row: Neutral Grip:*

120 x 15
120 x 15
120 x 15

*DB Row:*

45 x 15
45 x 15
45 x 15

First 6" of this movement was all shoulder blade, real nice contraction here.

*Hyper-Extensions:*

BW x 15
BW x 15
BW x 15

*Smith Machine Calf Raises:*

225 x 15
225 x 15
225 x 15

*Seated Calf Raises: One Leg:*

45 x 15, 15
45 x 15, 15
45 x 15, 15

*Cardio:*

Eliptical: 10:00 HIIT (55 RPM - 95/120 RPM)

*Summary:*

So-so workout today. Could have gone heavier on the db rows, probably heavier on lat pull too, but got a great stretch and range of motion, and a nice pump in my lats. So I'm satisfied with that. The cardio felt great, really pushed it on the intense intervals. I'll step this up a minute or so each session, til I can get up to 20+ minutes or so, shouldnt take too much time I wouldnt imagine. 

Also would like to note that I started another cycle of EC yesterday. Took 50mg/200mg around 9:00 AM (was pretty jittery but ok), then 25mg/200mg pre-workout, and another 25mg/200mg @ 6:00. Didnt sleep very well so I'm going to have to either cut that last dose out or take it much earlier. 

Today I just took 25mg/200mg @ 11:00 (pre-workout) I'll take another dose around 4:00 and that'll be fine for today.


----------



## GRIFF (Aug 11, 2004)

*August 11th, 2004*

*Seated DB Wrist Curls: Underhand Grip:*

10 x 20, 20
15 x 20, 20
20 x 20, 20

*Static Plate Hold: One handed*

2 10's x 30 seconds, 30 seconds
2 10's x 30 seconds, 30 seconds
2 10's x 30 seconds, 30 seconds
2 10's x 30 seconds, 30 seconds

*Wrist Curls: Overhand Grip:*

BB x 30
BB x 30
BB x 30

*Rope Twists:*

10 pounds x Forward Twist Up, Reverse Down, Reverse Up, Forward Down
10 pounds x Reverse Twist Up, Forward Down, Forward Up, Reverse Down, Reverse Up, Forward down

*Cardio:*

Stationary Bike: 15:00 HIIT 85 RPM - 125 RPM

*Summary:*

Wasnt going to do anything today, but decided to get a little cardio in there, and thought itd be a good day for forearms and some grip strength. I'm thinking thats what I'll do on weds from now on. My calves are a little sore from yesterday which is a good sign, I really like the smith machine calf raises.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 11, 2004)

Workouts look great man! 

I remember back a few years ago I used to be obsessed with grip/forearm training, it's really a whole different sport, lol. There are some great exercises that you can do for your grip. Farmer's walks were always a big favorite of mine, and also towel hangs from the chin-bar.


----------



## GRIFF (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks buddy, I appreciate it. I'll definitely give the farmers walk a try next time, we've got some 150's I could lug around for awhile haha. Whats with the towel hangs? just wrap it around the bar and hang around for awhile? I'll definitely give both of em a shot next wednesday.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 11, 2004)

Farmer's walks like you said you just hold some heavy DB's at your sides and walk. Your traps and forearms will be on fire. And then towel hangs you wrap 2 like hand towels around the chin bar and grab one in each hand and just hang. That will strengthen your finger strength like crazy. Great exercises, both.


----------



## GRIFF (Aug 12, 2004)

*August 12th, 2004*

*DB French Press:*

50 x 15
50 x 15
50 x 15

*V-Bar Cable Extensions:*

150 x 15
150 x 15
250 x 7 Went out of my rep range here, but my stupid friend was yakin' haha
150 x 15

*DB Preacher Curl:*

30 x 15
30 x 15
30 x 15

*Hammer Curls:*

20 x 15
20 x 15
20 x 15

*DB Shrugs:*

60 x 15
60 x 15
60 x 15

*One handed Plate Shrug:*

45 x 15,15,10,10
45 x 15,15,10,10

Basically hold a 45 lbs plate in each hand and just shrug 15 reps with one arm, 15 with the other, 10 with 1 arm 10 with the other and then stop. That makes up a set. Love this by the way.

*Nautilus Ab Machine:*

100 x 15
130 x 15
130 x 15

*Inclined Twist W/ Medicine Ball:*

5 kg x 40
5 kg x 40
5 kg x 40

*Jump Program:*

*Laundry Jump:*
1 x 15

*Double Leg Hop:*
2 x 15

*Single Leg Bounding:*
1 x 30 yards

*Power Skip:*
1 x 30 yards

*Rim Jump:*
2 x 10

*Ankle Hop:*
3 x 20

*Accelerations:*
1 x 5

*Summary:*

Pretty good workout today. Could've probably had a little more volume for my triceps but they got a good workout. Great burn in my biceps, I did the preachers on the back of an incline bench, and I LOVED it. I'm going to be doing it that way for awhile and see how it works. Traps got hit pretty hard today, the one arm at a time thing seems to work real well, got a great ROM on them. I've noticed that my left trap is bigger then my right, considerably, so I'm going to be doing more DB type stuff with that til it corrects itself. 

Plyos felt much better today, I had a lot more endurance and was able to put in great effort on everything with less rest. I just jumped around after off one foot and two to see where I could get around the rim, I was able to jump up and grab it pretty hard with 2 hands which is encouraging. The accelerations at the end SUCKED, I really had to ask myself if I wanted it or not, but it'll all be worth it when I'm putting back a rebound on some sorry mofo.


----------



## GRIFF (Aug 13, 2004)

*August 13th, 2004*

*Standing BB Shoulder Press:*

65 x 15
75 x 15
85 x 15

*Lateral Raises:*

15 x 15
10 x 15
10 x 15

Had NOTHING left in my shoulders after the shoulder press, feeling very sluggish today.

*Reverse Pec-Dec:*

105 x 15
105 x 15
105 x 15

*Smith Machine Calf Raises:*

225 x 15
225 x 15
225 x 15

*Seated Calf Raise: One Leg:*

45 x 15, 15
45 x 15, 15
45 x 15, 15

*Summary:*

Not great intensity by any means. I feel like my shoulders got hit pretty hard though, they're tired right now. Didnt do much for the calves, but I dont think I need to. 2 exercises per session should be fine considering the plyos i'm doing. I'm going to up the weight for the sets of 15 to maybe 275 next time. We'll see how it goes.

Also have a progress pic here.

http://athleticelite.tripod.com/right_arm.html

Now I'm just lookin to tighten and cut everything up. I feel like I have a good base, now its just time to get "Rock Diesel"


----------



## GRIFF (Aug 16, 2004)

*August 16th, 2004*

*Incline DB Press to DB Preacher Curl Superset:*

60 x 15, 30 x 15,15
65 x 15, 30 x 15,15
70 x 15, 30 x 15,15

Great sets here.

*Incline Butterflys: Neutral Grip:*

20 x 15
25 x 15
30 x 15

*Cable Crossovers:*

50 x 15
50 x 15
50 x 15

Really good squeeze here, nice pump.

*DB Shrugs:*

65 x 15
65 x 15
65 x 15

*Crucifix Cable Curls:*

40 x 15
50 x 15
50 x 15

Really nice squeeze on the peaks of my biceps, this was definitely nice for a change.

*One Armed Plate Shrugs:*

45 x 15,15,10,10,5,5
45 x 15,15,10,10,5,5

*EZ Bar Preacher Curl: Close Grip:*

50 x 15
50 x 15
50 x 15

*Jump Program:*

*Laundry Jump:*
1 x 15

*Double Leg Hop:*
2 x 15

*Single Leg Bounding:*
1 x 30 yards

*Power Skip:*
1 x 30 yards

*Rim Jump:*
2 x 10

*Ankle Hop:*
3 x 20

*Accelerations:*
1 x 5

*Summary:*

Overall very very good workout. Felt very strong on my presses. I'm looking forward to going to 10 reps next week. My biceps got a GREAT pump, definitely good to see. Measured them afterwards and they were a solid 17" up a 1/2 inch from when they are cold. 

The jump program went GREAT today, my endurance is really going up. I was able to do the exercises practically back to back to back, no need for rest really.

I'm not going to be able to go to the gym tomorrow as I'll be driving down to NC for school, I'll be able to get in a workout on wednesday hopefully, but this week is going to be hectic. So I may not be able to get the volume in that i'm looking for but I definitely will be able to do something.


----------

